
Is this the end of the 'about page'? - storytellaxo
I recently had a life changing experience. It goes counter culture to product market fit theory. Having spent two years testing product ideas, I was stuck with no traction or connection to any originality. Trying to engineer and force out solutions to make it in startup land and keep up with the tech joneses. I hit the wall.<p>Until I encountered a &#x27;Personal Brand&#x27; that literally shattered everything it is to have a personal brand &#x2F; about you page &#x2F; personal website. For the first time in my life I don&#x27;t cringe at the notion of personal brand. My product was born out of this encounter. &#x27;About you&#x27; pages will never be the same after you read this https:&#x2F;&#x2F;storytella.io&#x2F;thestorytellastory which was inspired by this https:&#x2F;&#x2F;thekanyestory.com&#x2F;. Both are 15 minutes each read. Highly scalable, deeply meaningful. I am confident your mind will be blown.<p>I challenge everyone in Hacker News to write their own personal story as if their life depended on it. Whether you ever publish it or leverage it for public use is up to you. The process itself may just take your breathe away.
======
cocktailpeanuts
This type of pseudo advertisement doesn't work on HN. You should just do
something like "Show HN" and cut to the chase and ask people to give feedback
on your app instead.

